# Things I won't do with my puppy



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

This is just meant as a lighthearted reflection by a future male havanese owner. Things I won't do with my puppy:

1. Dress him up in little outfits (unless its for protection from the weather or something)

2. Carry him around (unless its to avoid something or disease as puppy). He has more legs than me and is younger--he can walk.


3. Call him cute little names like pookey-poo or precious (at least not in public)

5. Push him in a stroller (my what a harry baby you have sir)

6. Let him lick my ice cream cone (he can buy his own)

Thats all for now lol.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Well, that's what you say NOW..... lol! I doubt a stroller is in your future, but you may let a schnookems or something equally embarassing for a guy slip out in public on occasion.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Be careful what you say Mike! I learned that the hard way with my kids, they were never going to eat fast food, drink soda, use the TV as a babysitter...I've broken them all in time and everyone I said those things to reminded me! LOL 

My family made fun of me for all of the little nick-names I make up for Scooter and now they all do it too, my DH and sons are the worst! :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LOL I remember the days I said some of those things too. Then I went on to break all the rules.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> My family made fun of me for all of the little nick-names I make up for Scooter and now they all do it too, my DH and sons are the worst! :biggrin1:


My dogs have so many variations of their names and nicknames and somehow they answer to them all.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I had to chuckle at this, as I think we have all said some of this at one time or another.:laugh:
My DH is just as bad. With the boys he calls them "buddy", "little buddy" or "bud", and the girls (especially Oskarka) he call them "my baby girl", "baby girl", or "little princesses"


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

We'll check back with you in a month and see how many of the 6 items listed still remain true. Can't wait to see pictures (especially you pushing pup in a stroller). LOL.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> We'll check back with you in a month and see how many of the 6 items listed still remain true. Can't wait to see pictures (especially you pushing pup in a stroller). LOL.


ound: ound: You read my mind!! LMBO ! ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sure Sure === we will see!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I thought the stroller was way out. Then Jody got me one at a dog show as a joke. I put 3 havs in the stroller and use it all the time. It's PINK! It is one of the most efficient and safe ways to take the dogs to dog shows and even the vet's office when there's a chance of them catching something. Also you can hang your chairs on the back so hands are free and dogs are safe.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Oh Sure...*

I change the dogs cutsie names regularly. They get icecream, except chocolate! They sleep in my bed and lick my face! The only thing we don't have is a stroller because Riki would never stay in it.

I know a lady who bought a car to match the color of her dog! Mine only have clothing for the Howl O Ween parade and Haute Dogs Easter Parade! Oh and to take their Christmas photos.

I drove 90 miles for a forum havanese playdate...

Spend hours on this list just to see puppy photos and see the fun things your dogs do!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh sure - glad you wrote these things down. That way we can be sure to check back in and laugh at how many of your rules you've broken!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

> Things I won't do with my puppy:
> 
> 1. Dress him up in little outfits (unless its for protection from the weather or something)
> 
> ...


#1 - Said the same - Jackson has a UNC sweater, a UNC rain slicker, and a Woolrich red & black checked hunting hat with ear flaps. The only one he tolerates is the sweater.

#2 - I only pick him up in the house for a quick hug and so he can be "tall" like us . . . they like to see way up high. At least that's a good excuse.

#3 - I swore my SIL was the worst talking baby talk to her dog. Now I have discovered this weird little voice I never knew I had, and my DH developed one too and nicknamed him "Silly." He even does the baby voice in front of his friends!!!

#4 - What happened to #4? Must have been that ultra expensive dog item you were never going to buy that you have already gotten.

#5 - Nope on that one.

#6 - Haven't tried it, but not a bad idea . . . thanks! He does like ice cubes.

This thread will definitely need to be repeated by us just for you in six months!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Loved your list, Mike!

I'm betting that #3 and #6 will be the first to go.

And I noticed #4 is already gone? :biggrin1:


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmm - we'll see! (I have the most manly DH, and he has managed to break a few of your rules! - although he draws the line at clothes and hair bows!)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Kathy...you are so generous giving him 6 months. I only gave him 4 weeks. 

My husband thought that dog car seats were an absolute stupid idea. Guess what we have 2 of ???? His idea. Not mine. He calls Bentley "little guy", "little man"...and if he would die if I told you this...."little cutie boy." Evye he calls sweetheart, munchkin, peanut, my baby girl,....the list goes on. Ice cream cones...don't eat them but he sure does a good job sharing his pretzels or any other snack while he is telling them....sshhhhh, don't tell Mommy.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Good list.. but rules are meant to be broken!

#6. DH broke that one to my surprise!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Sharlene, we too have a dog seat for the car. Everyone laughs until they see it . . . then they want one!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

[

Mike, I am eager to see what happens once you are faced with 6lbs of cuteness...I said these things and I succumbed to most of them.



> 1. Dress him up in little outfits (unless its for protection from the weather or something)
> I went looking for raincoats-- but came back with the cutest sweaters
> 
> 2. Carry him around (unless its to avoid something or disease as puppy). He has more legs than me and is younger--he can walk.
> ...


----------



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Along with telling me that we could get a Havanese for my birthday, my boyfriend pulled out a contract that he had written. Article 1.2 stated "This dog is not our baby, therefore the term 'our baby' shall not be used to refer to it". Needless to say, my boyfriend was the first to violate the contract (I never signed -  )


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, I'm proud to say I don't do too many of those things..nor will I ever.

Cooper has a couple shirts we got as a joke. He's OBSESSED with them, if he finds them in the laundry. He brings them to me. Seriously..he wants to wear them. Maybe because he thinks he's going out? I often put them on so my friends can laugh and make fun of me. But, no sweaters, booties, etc. uke:

Yea, he can totally walk. So no carrying around unless it's to pick him up from avoiding being a bigger dogs lunch. 

There ARE some cute names I call them all. Usually with Cooper, it's Cooper the pooper. The high pitched, annoying voice only comes out to annoy others as well. Sometimes I'll catch myself on a video doing it. But, it's a HUGE pet peeve of mine that makes the hair on the back of my neck go up when I hear it out of others. So, it's usually "hey dude, go get your ball", lol.

Stroller, um..yea. Not so much..EVER!! Again, we point and laugh at those folks in the neighborhood. What good is it for a dog to go on a "walk" when it's being pushed???

Licking my ice cream?? Again, uke: I don't even want my kids to do that. He eats dog food out of a dish with his name on it. Good enough.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Racheval3 said:


> Along with telling me that we could get a Havanese for my birthday, my boyfriend pulled out a contract that he had written. Article 1.2 stated "This dog is not our baby, therefore the term 'our baby' shall not be used to refer to it". Needless to say, my boyfriend was the first to violate the contract (I never signed -  )


That is so cute.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Come on rules are meant to be broken  We started out with the list of rules when we got the maltese. I couldn't take her to a puppy wellness visit and in the middle of a Michigan winter. My husband had the little dog walking on the sidewalk with no coat. The vet had a full conversation with him and after a visit to the pet store, I came home to Belle in a coat with boots on. Now, I won't tell you how many outfits and bags she has. But everyone who has met Belle will tell you she loves them! To her they mean she is going out of the house. And her bag is often times her safety- if she gets tired, doesn't like a person, she retreats.

I love having small dogs unfortunately, they aren't built to hike 10 miles at a time or they do and vomit :brushteeth: and the stroller can be great for that time especially if you get a bay jogger one like me and you can take it anywhere. But it is even better if you travel to busy locations with your dogs. I have some very well traveled pups and my stroller was priceless in LA and SF. I can honestly say I haven't used it but once since moving to a small town and I am sure my neighbors would laugh at me too!

They all like ice cream but our favorite has been the pudding pops- I get the dark chocolate and they share the white. I am sure they eat more than their allowance affords them!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DH made up a song that he sings to Scooter, he'd kill me for telling but it's so funny when he sings it!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh Mike - you are in for such an awakening ound:

Having been a 'big dog' person most of my life I can tell you that adding a small dog to your family is not only life changing, but mind changing as well.

#1: We used to look at those small dogs wearing shirts and secretly feel sorry for the puppers. Then we got April (Chi/Pug). She LOVES to dress! She gets uber-excited if I ask her 'Where's your outfit?' Pepper too! He has a handful of tee shirts and one designer harness vest - for special outings. If not fashion, then function is a great reason to put something on your Hav. Muttluks, for instance, have been a real blessing for Pepper in this cold and, unexpectedly snowy, winter. 

#2: Yeah, I said I wouldn't carry Pepper either. That lasted until he began tapping at my shin to be picked up whenever the big dogs were barking at something he couldn't see. Now, when he taps on me I automatically pick him up - he has me trained well. DH is just as bad, if not worse, on this count!

#3: He has so many pet nicknames it's almost embarrassing - given by both DH and me.

#5: (What was #4?) Are you kidding? Try taking your Hav on a 10-mile hike or an all day outing along the promenade. Their little legs are NOT built for endurance runs. At 15 lbs he's too heavy to carry for long. We've got a jogging stroller just for him and April. Why should they miss out on our physical outings just because they can't keep up? We're even looking at bike trailers for those long road rides we plan in the next few years.

#6: Okay - he doesn't get to lick the cone, but he does get a tiny spoonful of ice cream whenever I eat some (unless it's chocolate).

Yes...I think you might change your mind after a while - at least about some of that list :wink:


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you all for your comments. Gave me lots of laughs reading them. Your right I'll probably break many of them we'll see. I have no idea what happened to #4 really lol. Guess another thing I won't do is teach my hav to count as I obviously can't. Me and my little amigo will have a great time I'm sure. (btw I'm not breaking rule #3 his name is going to be amigo lol).


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

mikeb said:


> ... (btw I'm not breaking rule #3 his name is going to be amigo lol).


yeah, right. until you fall for a little girl instead!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Not that we expect you to admit when you do these things you say you won't do, but we'll know


----------



## Jazzy88 (Oct 25, 2008)

Before we got Charlie, my husband was adament that he would not be sleeping on our bed...well, that rule went out the window pretty quickly... actually, he was the first one to break it! 

He also calls Charlie "his baby" and other cutsie names, something I don't think I ever picture him doing... 

Wait until you get your hav and I'm sure your rules will change.

Although I draw the line with the pram. hehehe.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

All lines that are drawn.....are subject to being moved!

(I have a doggie stroller.)


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Wasn't there someone on here who strolled their Hav through Vegas casinos in a covered pram and no one ever suspected a thing? Everyone thought is was a human baby!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This thread is so funny.ound:

I like Mike's rules and the clarifications. No clothes UNLESS.....etc.
That is funny. I think those rules are in sand,not concrete!ound:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Julie said:


> This thread is so funny.ound:
> 
> I like Mike's rules and the clarifications. No clothes UNLESS.....etc.
> That is funny. I think those rules are in sand,not concrete!ound:


Maybe quick sand. LOL. I forgot to add my DH's favorite coffee mug bears the words "Havanese Dad."

This IS a cute thread.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My girls have no clothes. They don't get carried unless there is something nearby I don't want them into. I don't have a stroller (but I'd love one). They don't lick my ice cream cones but they might share the last bite of it. Cutsie names, oh yes, they have those and lots of them.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Okay...where's the link to the thread that someone started last Fall that had the list that went something like:

1) I will NOT dress my dog up in outfits

2) Well a jeweled collar doesn't count

3) Okay, a raincoat is practical!

4) Hey it's Christmas and the red coat is warm!

5) Did you see the cute matching hat?....

Anyway, you get the picture! ound:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

ROFL Let us know how long these last. hahaha Amigo/Amiga(?) will have you trained in no time at all Mike. hahaha


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Mike, just to clarify....

We aren't laughing AT you.

We're laughing WITH you!!!

Because we're all in the same furry boat!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Did we scare Mike off? Where is he? ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Probably online shopping for a stroller and some cute clothes for Amigo!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

> Probably online shopping for a stroller and some cute clothes for Amigo!


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:bump::bump:

I just had to bump this up Mike... how many of these do you think will get / have already been broken? 

BTW - Georgie Porgie is a doll and deserves to be carried around, while in a cute outfit, and only when he's not in his stroller.

:wink:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> Be careful what you say Mike! I learned that the hard way with my kids, they were never going to eat fast food, drink soda, use the TV as a babysitter...I've broken them all in time and everyone I said those things to reminded me! LOL ...


eep: How about...I am never going to go nuts buying every outfit I find cute for them, even if it is a size bigger and they'll only use it next winter...Or I won't let them sleep in my bed sometimes...LOL yeah, been there, done that!

Mike, I may have to save this thread and call you on it in a few months! ound:

ETA: I called you George, rather than Mike! oops


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Well Hobbes doesn't have clothes but he does have a collar for every occasion!
He gets his own ice cream.
A stroller would come in handy on those hot days he lays down half way through a walk and I have to sweat carrying him.
His name changes every 5 minutes.


----------



## Nanny (May 18, 2009)

I am new to the site does mike have kids? My kids will tell you that they would have never gotten away with peeing or pooping on my carpet!!lol I was having a bad day until I started reading all of your posts and have had a smile and can't wipe it off my face...you guys are a hoot!!

Nanny


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

mikeb said:


> This is just meant as a lighthearted reflection by a future male havanese owner. Things I won't do with my puppy:
> 
> 1. Dress him up in little outfits (unless its for protection from the weather or something)
> 
> ...





mikeb said:


> Thank you all for your comments. Gave me lots of laughs reading them. Your right I'll probably break many of them we'll see. I have no idea what happened to #4 really lol. Guess another thing I won't do is teach my hav to count as I obviously can't. Me and my little amigo will have a great time I'm sure. (btw I'm not breaking rule #3 his name is going to be amigo lol).


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Mike! Where are you????


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I bet #2 and #3 have been broken already. The rest will come in time.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I knew this post was a mistake right after I posted it. These things come back to haunt you lol. :redface:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I swore I would never call Lola "baby" or any human cutie names. Well, I call her "babe" and "Baby Girl" all the time. When I was watching the Stanley Cup finals (I lived in Pittsburgh for 17 years) every time the Pens did something good, I would yell "Yeah, BABY!" and Lola would come careening into the room looking for food or love or both. This happened about 20 times in Game 7. Too funny. At least she comes when called.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

My DH had LOTS of rules before Pepper came, including - 
1. no Hav in his den
2. no Hav on the carpet, especially upstairs in the bedroom
3. always sleeps in his crate (downstairs) at night

How is life now?
1. Hav allowed not just IN the den, but on his lap, with front paws on desk watching his computer screen with him, a required morning ritual.
2. Hav allowed (preferred?) everywhere.
3. No crate in sight, sleeps beside the bed, DH complains because he sleeps on my side!
:tea:


----------



## Lizatti (Jan 18, 2009)

LOL! My husband is worse than I am with Charlie. He calls him, Buddy, Bud, walks him, carries him, and babies him way more than I do. These little dogs have a way or worming into your heart and melting even the most masculine of men. When I am with Charlie, people constantly stop me and go crazy over him-especially the men!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

DH carries the girls around telling me their legs are broken. hahaha If they are with me when he goes to bed he comes and gets them. He is so bad when they got spayed and had to spend a week sleeping back in their crates he couldn't sleep well. hahaha 

Baby girls, punkin, etc etc


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

kelrobin said:


> Wasn't there someone on here who strolled their Hav through Vegas casinos in a covered pram and no one ever suspected a thing? Everyone thought is was a human baby!


LOL there sure was and the hotel security told her that she couldn't stop in the casino with a baby. I wonder what they would have thought if she opened the stroller? ound:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Now that is funny!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, that was Leslie with Tori in the stroller.
I just got a new Pet Gear Ex stroller that holds all three!
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Yeah, that was Leslie with Tori in the stroller.
> I just got a new Pet Gear Ex stroller that holds all three!
> Carole


LOL that's her. I think there's a picture on here somewhere showing hubby at a slot machine with Tori next to him in her stroller. I think it was Circus Circus where they told her to keep moving with the stroller cause she stopped to watch part of the act they had going on at the time.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> I just got a new Pet Gear Ex stroller that holds all three!
> Carole


Do you have a picture of it Carole?


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't even remember all the stuff we said we weren't going to do with Fipsy, because we do all of it. We have so many cutsie names for her it is ridiculous. She sleeps with us when we said she wasn't going to, she licks my ice cream cone (that one I couldn't believe), she shreds paper (my husband gives her a section of the newspaper in the morning - can you believe that) and toilet tissue as well, and we can't even give her heck, cause she looks so cute.

She is the love of our lives, and I have to tell you the first few days we had her, I was worried that we had perhaps made a mistake.

There is just nothing nicer than a Hav (except grandchildren, which unfortunately we don't have yet).


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Carole-We need photos of the stroller with them all in it!

We didn't have many rules but whatever they were, they're gone. These guys go everywhere, do everything. The only thing we haven't done is let them sleep in our bed. DH actually wants to (so do I but don't tell him) but our bed is really high and we're scared they'll fall. Last night he said, "We need some of those step things that some people have!" I almost fell over! He's the one who makes fun of me for the stuff I buy and now he wants the steps! :laugh:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> Yeah, that was Leslie with Tori in the stroller.


Dug up the old thread in the casino . . . hilarious!

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4598&highlight=casino+stroller


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am laughing so hard at this funny funny thread.
So glad mikeb started it . . . that stroller in LV is hilarious!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Mike, any broken rules yet? or any you are thinking about breaking??


We broke all of ours and we didn't have many....especially the one sleeping on the bed. 

Ann, we used to have a very high bed, but Mimi would stay up there all night, I think it just might be a matter of training to not jump off. Now we have a low Asian style bed and she roams around our room all night. I don't know which I like best...


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

My husband - who constantly yells at me for babying Buster & vowed never to lose track of the fact that Buster is "only" a dog - has started calling Buster his "cookie" which used to be my husband's pet name for ME. Good luck keeping to your list.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Hmmmm, what rules? Oh yes, I now vaguely remember:
1.We are not going to allow our pup to sleep in our bed.
We never made it throught the first night. Murphy sleeps with us every night. DH now asks to take Murphy back to bed with him when he goes to bed before me.

2. We are not going to feed our dog anything but dog food.
This rule lasted a bit longer, we made it from November 9th until Thanksgiving Day when I just couldn't resist giving him a few tiny pieces of turkey.

3. No sweaters or dog clothes. I want my dog naked like God intended.
This rule lasted until Christmas when my DD got Murphy a cute little black and white houndstooth sweater.

4. No carrying him around like he is a toy.
We tried our best but Murphy is scared to death of steps. Consequently I carry him up and down the stairs every day.

Oh well rules are made to be broken!!! :wink:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I never broke any rules...because I didn't make any. I knew they would get nicknames, be carried, dressed up, etc. The really sick thing is we plan our vacations around where we can take the furkids. :doh:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

irnfit said:


> I never broke any rules...because I didn't make any. I knew they would get nicknames, be carried, dressed up, etc. The really sick thing is we plan our vacations around where we can take the furkids. :doh:


I guess I am sick because that doesn't sound odd to me at all> My daughter made reservations for all of us at the beach and didn't book a dog friendly place. I am so upset because Murphy is my sidekick!!!

Holly :wink:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> Carole-We need photos of the stroller with them all in it!
> 
> We didn't have many rules but whatever they were, they're gone. These guys go everywhere, do everything. The only thing we haven't done is let them sleep in our bed. DH actually wants to (so do I but don't tell him) but our bed is really high and we're scared they'll fall. Last night he said, "We need some of those step things that some people have!" I almost fell over! He's the one who makes fun of me for the stuff I buy and now he wants the steps! :laugh:


Quick Ann get to the pet store and start shopping. LOL


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jan, here is a link to the stroller. I bought mine on ebay.
http://www.justpetstrollers.com/expedition-pet-stroller.html

Carole


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

mine in the stroller.
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> mine in the stroller.
> Carole


That's plenty of room for them! It's cute too but the kids are cuter


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Carole, there's a lot of room in there! I think you need at least one more to use it to it's full potential. :becky:

They are so cute in there! Thanks for posting a picture of the pups in it.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great picture Carole. They look so cute all snuggled together.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Great photo, mmm do I see room for another hav?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lol, OMG, no more havs.
There's just room for Gabby to grow. Now DH is wondering if I will ever use it. I'm not sure it will fit thru the door to get it outside.
Carole


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Guess you will just have to get a wider door. LOL


----------

